# John Deere Strongbox 4D battery



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

The Deere 4D battery in the 6420 died again. New Deere battery is $456. Wasn't going to pay it. Researched dimensions on group 31 batteries and decided on a Cat 115-2422 group 31 for $201. The Deere 4D is 1200 cca and the Cat 31 is 1000 cca. Close nough for me to try.

It fit. No modification to anything except move the hooked threaded mounting rod back one hole in the floor. Center the battery on the two front angles. Tighten it down.

I think some folks here have this tractor or similar. If your looking for options the Cat 31 fits. We'll see how it does in cold weather with grid heater and stuff. I feel ok with it.

The dimensions of other manufactures 4D batteries are too big to fit in this Mannheim Monster. There is a 4DLT battery that is close. It's .75" wider. With the front angles on the floor, thats putting the extra width closer to the condenser. I didn't want anything rubbing a hole. The 4DLT batteries I saw were less cca at 860 than this 31. An acid vs maintenance free battery is what I was told. Thought I'd throw this out there.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There should’ve been a heavy duty group 31 that would’ve come closer to the 1200 cca. Anyway, I’ve thought before of switching basically everything over to 31s for the convenience.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^ I’ve thought it also.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I put a group 31 battery in my 6400 over 3 years ago and have had no issues. Seemed like a no brainer 400+ at JD 120 at local auto parts store. Might even be a little colder here in winter.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I haven't been able to find a group 31 or a 4DLT battery with the 1200 CCA of the JD Strongbox. I've found the 4 cylinders can get by with the 1000 CCA variations, but the 6 cylinders really need the Strongbox for cold weather starts. Even in summer heat, the Stongbox spins them both over so much quicker and easier.


----------

